# Colloidal Silver water



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Has anyone tried placing silver water in their bees' spray bottle (for those who spray instead of smoke) for deformed wing virus? 

Or in their feeders? 

If so, what PPM strength? 

Thanks.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Forgive me, but I am not acquained with the vitures of silver water. In fact, I don't even know what it is. Enlighten me please.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, it's silver (.999 pure) that has been placed in distilled water, then voltage is attached, (battery powered colloidal silver generator) and the silver breaks off in Iitsy Bitsy pieces, (the only thing smaller is the atom) and creates "colloidal" silver in water. 

It kills bacteria, fungus, virus, and other junk....

It's used topically, internally, or by injection, and other ways... 

Because life forms eat foods that are treated with chemicals, from a ground that is polluted and depleted of it's natural minerals and other such as that there, we don't get these sorts of trace minerals and such as that like we used to in generations past.

Silver is put in newborns eyes to prevent blindness, all burn clinics use silver in it's medications to the patient wounds.... 

It was very useful about 90 years ago for antibiotic purposes among other things....but has been replaced by Big Hugh Pharmacuetical Corporations because there is more money it this. The EPA does not have jurisdiction over the elements and silver is an element. Big Hugh Pharmaceutical Corp. can't patent the silver water therefore they surpress information and even spread propaganda regarding the use of mother nature products as treatment and preventitives for diseases and illness. 

Colloidal silver is used for plants and animals as well. But I can find nothing about using silver for bees. I believe it can cure the bees of their virus. 

I have a weakened hive that has deformed wing virus caused by mites. I am going to treat them with 4 to 5 part per million silver water, I may even make it stronger.... to see what happens.

Silver water is not contraindicated wiht any other "anything" we eat or drink. There are No side affects, with the acception of goofy people who take it in mega doses of hugh amounts of parts per million, over and exceedingly above what is neccessary, people turn gray or blue. 

Anyway, I think it's worth an experiment. 

I make my own colloidal silver. I have a generator and silver. 

Oh, and I don't see anyway that it will not affect the honey. It has no taste. It can be used anytime. 

Silver water is All that. 

If you need to know more, do a search. 

My grandson contracted empantigo. The prescription was not very good at making it go away. Daughters friend gave it a drop of silver water and it was almost gone the next day. It kills germ and virus within six hours after contact with silver water. Tested and proven. UCLA and other places......


----------



## Greysmoke (Apr 15, 2003)

hmmm... never heard of this application before. Sounds interesting


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't know what an application is but I did think of more to add.

Colloidal silver should Not be exposed to light or sun light. It's kept in dark glass bottles and I will be adding it freshly made into their sugar water for inside the hive feeding (in the dark). 

I misplaced a word in the earlier post, and to clarify, I don't think this will affect honey so it can be used anytime of the year. I would think......


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings Daisy

How long (days, weeks??) have you seen indications of Deformed-wing Virus?

thanx
Dave W


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

And I was just worried about mixing sugar water.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

I recognized this problem about two and a half months ago. Since then, I've been trying to find ways to treat it without drugs. There were just few bees on the comb with this problem. 

I have been researching the uses of silver water on bees this evening, and I have found a person who tried it and said that the C Silver killed the bacteria in the honey bees gut and they died of starvation.

This person thought that it might kill mites. I would have never thought that CS would kill mites. But the viruses? Maybe. But Yes, CS does kill bacteria as well. 

So, if the bacteria is killed in the gut of the bees by CS, how does this cause starvation? 

I wonder what pmm was used in that experiment? I will look to find out.....


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Dumb question has been answered........

They need the bacteria in their gut to digest the honey. 

So what can we offer bees that could kill the virus and not the bacteria?


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

And now another question answered.

It looks as if bees can't be treated against the virus because the treatment kills the good bacteria. So keeping bees strong and healthy staves off the viruses. 

Still learning.......


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Deformed wings are caused by a virus, yes, but the virus is caused by the mites. Get rid of the varroa mites and your problem will go away.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with Micheal.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Daisy,
Thank you for enlightening us. The Colloidal Silver theory was interesting. But alas, every silver lining has a cloud! 
Denise


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Denise, He he. 

Tis so true.....

I'm thinking that we are just going to have to try to help the bees get smaller. Using that small cell foundation. I just don't know where to start.

I know I can buy the foundation, but then what?


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/pov/lusby/index.htm 
joens


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It depends on how much of a hurry you are in to regress. If you buy 4.9mm foundation and cull what you can and pull empty brood frames and replace and pull frames of just honey above an excluder you can do it over a couple of years or more. If you want to do it quicker you have to do shakedowns as described in the link above. Personally I bought a lot of PermaComb and am heating the comb to 200 degrees F and wax coating it with 212 degree F wax and shaking off as much as possible and swapping out comb as I can with this. I have several hives fully regressed and all of them at least half replaced with small cell.

The complexity is that while the artificially enlarged bees are willing to raise brood in small cell, they can't draw small cells. Bees raised on 5.4mm cells (standard brood foundation) can only build 5.2 to 5.15mm cells. After all of your bees are down to that size you take that away and try to get them to draw smaller. So it takes a few (two to three) regressions to get to 4.9mm.


----------



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

I was curious if you tried CS, I know it works for humans and spraying it sounds interesting.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> I don't think this will affect honey so it can be used anytime of the year. I would think......



Sounds like quite a potential slippery health and legal slope without much room for a defensible argument.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Eikel said:


> *Sounds like *quite a potential slippery health and legal slope without much room for a defensible argument.


Sounds to me like someone has resurrected a thread from 15 years ago ... is this a record ? 
LJ


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Colloidal silver does none of the things claimed by the OP, nor is it used routinely in any clinical setting, nor is silver a metal used for any biological purpose. Colloidal metals (including silver) do have anti-microbrial effects, through generating reactive oxygen species upon exposure to air. This makes them useful for keeping surfaces (and things like fabrics) sanitary, but their utility doesn't extend beyond that. Toxicity has been reported in humans, and colloidal metals can drive the evolution of antibiotic resistance in bacteria.

So unless you or your beers are at risk of encountering werewolves, keep the colloidal silver away.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeap, maybe we should also test the validity of don't spit into the wind or slap a Tobacco chewer. lol


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Someone is looking for a Silver bullet... :lookout:


----------



## fishler10 (May 2, 2021)

Daisy said:


> Has anyone tried placing silver water in their bees' spray bottle (for those who spray instead of smoke) for deformed wing virus?
> 
> Or in their feeders?
> 
> ...


helo from israel 
have you get the PPM?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, _fishler10_!

Please note that _Daisy_ (who wrote the message you quoted) is no longer a Beesource member, and therefore cannot reply to your question.


----------



## goldensilver012 (May 15, 2021)

been using colloidal silver in the bee feed mixture...just a little bit...it kills all viruses, bacteria, fungus and parasites in the bees...it should act as a second immune system for them...It does for me...I haven't been sick since I've been taking it...make it at home...


----------

